
Samsung's foldable smartphone reportedly costs $1,770 - taspeotis
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/samsungs-foldable-smartphone-reportedly-costs-1770-launches-in-march/
======
pmontra
From the pictures it looks like a brick. It's thicker than the width of the
thumb of the guy holding it. Even unfolded it's very thick. I don't want to
think about the weight of that thing.

I'd like to buy a foldable phone that becomes a tablet but I'm not going to
buy something like that even with a zero less in the price. Maybe they'll
engineer them better in a few years, if this doesn't kill all the market for
foldable devices straight away.

~~~
davman
Wasn't the general word that they'd put it in a 'case' so that nobody could
see what the actual thickness and design was like?

~~~
pmontra
I didn't know that. I hope that's the case (pun intended.)

